# Ferals



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

What are Feral cats?


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

feral cats are cats that are born "in the wild" so to speak. they do not have owners and are generally leary of people.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh okay. Thanks Tina!


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

your welcome


----------

